# TT-RS MagneRide with rear adjustment...v2



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

.....


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

What does this mean for us not informed in suspension setups? I'm just used to going with the most popular full coilovers systems.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Got it! I was also loving the choice and implementation of the Mag Ride and was wondering why people were not happy with it on the TTRS. 

Although I find that I might be with the .1% that will enjoy the hard ride as I am used to a hard track prepped suspension on my DD without concern. Ill let ya know how I feel about it after I drive it off the lot on Tuesday. Glad to know though, if I am not enjoying it, there are options while keeping the tech and the MagRide. 

Thank you for the review.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

AWESOME... If there were a "like" button, I'd have hit it!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

kw v3 are 1300 and clubsports 1750? AST's price sounds about right lol


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Poverty said:


> kw v3 are 1300 and clubsports 1750? AST's price sounds about right lol


 Jas, 
agreed what you quote are RRP or street prices of the kits. 

What I quoted are for fitted kits thus includes labour charge. I reckon a descent shop will need a total of a day to fit and adjust the kits over a period of time. Thus, fit & setup (includes corner weight & geo/alignment) is realistically 2-hours per corner in labour charge (that includes any fine tuning required over the days/weeks and in some cases months post fitment).


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have had 2 sets of KW V3's on a MKIV R32 and a 2006 A3 FWD. and i had a set of AST4200's on a 2008 FWD, and i have to say, as much as i loved the KW V3's, the AST's were an awesome suspension and really retained a lot of the ride quality. 

you can't go wrong with either of those IMO, but this for retaining the magnetic ride is pretty cool.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

*V2 is now done and reviewed*

V2 is now done and review can be found here -
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=282362


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

996cab said:


> V2 is now done and review can be found here -
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=282362


Glad you like it. I wish there was a less subjective way to interpret the improvement. I suppose lap times will have to do...


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Marty said:


> Glad you like it. I wish there was a less subjective way to interpret the improvement. I suppose lap times will have to do...


Ohh!, but there is a subjective way to prove it Marty - if you take a look at the XLS calcs...assuming they make sense...you can note that k2 load before transition to k3 is now at a wider gap. Also if you take a look at post #1 you can clearly see from the images posted that the v1 tender springs on RR is almost blocked.

Offcourse, the "proof is in the pudding" as the saying goes hence I booked a trackday to look at lap times - not that that sort of thing makes a difference from my perspective though it is good to give a more rounded view I guess.

I personally think those who take off MagneRide and fit aftermarket C/O are missing a trick...I can ride in utter comfort and at a press of a button have a pretty stiff 500Ibs spring rate. What is there not to like...!!!


Thx for reading and if only I could get you over here to sample the car...hmm, what a shame you are over there.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

996cab said:


> Ohh!, but there is a subjective way to prove it Marty - if you take a look at the XLS calcs...assuming they make sense...you can note that k2 load before transition to k3 is now at a wider gap. Also if you take a look at post #1 you can clearly see from the images posted that the v1 tender springs on RR is almost blocked.
> 
> Offcourse, the "proof is in the pudding" as the saying goes hence I booked a trackday to look at lap times - not that that sort of thing makes a difference from my perspective though it is good to give a more rounded view I guess.
> 
> ...


No doubt the calculations show that you made some changes. By subjective improvements, I mean these claims:

_1) Car is more stable under hard acceleration or hard braking.

2) Ride comfort is improved on MagneRide hard or softer settings.

3) Car does not get unsettled over rough tarmac like before.

4) Cornering turn-in is sharper as the car just goes in to bends with slight turn of the steering wheel exhibiting better composure and with the suspension settling down quicker in the cornering phase compared to before. Very noticeable improvement indeed.

5) Car feels more planted compared to before._


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Marty said:


> No doubt the calculations show that you made some changes. By subjective improvements, I mean these claims:
> 
> _1) Car is more stable under hard acceleration or hard braking.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you will have to be here to sample the car as it is today. 

Only 2 people have tested the car through all the 4 stages of suspension developments as follows...; 
- stock; 
- Eibach Pro-kit lowered springs; 
- V1 triple rated kit; 
- v2 triple rated kit.

The 2 people are as follows...;
- yours truly...well, it is my car after all...!!!
- my tuner...he was keen to sell me KW Clubsport once upon a time...not anymore.


All I can tell you is that at the time I bought the car back in 2009 I had 2x Italian V8s and another Italian V12. The TTRS had a tough act to follow in matching those cars in the areas that interests me most...handling at various speeds and on track.

What I have today is a TTRS that can easily stay with any of those cars on any roads and I suspect on track.

Yes, it is subjective I guess however anyone who owns a MagneRide equipped car would be better off fitting well matched springs before opting for a C/O kit. The stock springs are not well suited to the MagneRide dampers for spirited street driving or track use. They are however fab for 'normal' road use and daily driving.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

996cab said:


> Yeah, you will have to be here to sample the car as it is today.
> 
> Only 2 people have tested the car through all the 4 stages of suspension developments as follows...;
> - stock;
> ...


Your dedication to the TTRS is to be admired!  What's the stock Magnetic Ride rear springrate?


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Marty said:


> Your dedication to the TTRS is to be admired!  * What's the stock Magnetic Ride rear springrate*?


Thx...my businesses are not taxing enough though they do pay the bills. 'Fooling' around with MagneRide gives me a kick though I have been on a steep learning curve and spoken with just about the whole world and its sister to understand how it works in principle...the NET is full of wrong info about how it is implemented on the Audi TT platform.

What I can tell you about MagneRide implementation is as follows...;

*HITS*
Range Rover Evoque
Aston DBS
Ferrari 360/430/458
Audi R8
Audi TTS
Audi TT - TDI; TFSI models
ZR1
Holden

*MISS*
Audi TT-RS - Audi spring and algorithm mismatch is to be blamed. Basically, the dampers need better matched springs for the algorithm settled upon. The dampers are no different to that fitted to the TTS however they support more weight all round.

Ferrari California - though newer algorithm works better.

On the stock spring rates...I never found that info however I would hazard a guess and say the rears are between 18/Nmm to a MAX of 30N/mm. That is too soft anyway...!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Hey 996cab, in addition to the rear spring mods, do you also have aftermarket sway bars on the car?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

996cab said:


> 4) Settle on* tyre choice *- I bought Michelin PSS and never fitted them as I wanted to resolve the handling issues on the OEM PS2 tyres. I still have PS2 tyres on the car now...am replacing the rears only with another set of PS2 tyres for now as I can now put some more time in to looking at tyre choices. I want a street tyre that can play on track in the wet and dry. I have the following in mind...;
> - Toyo T1 Sport
> - Michelin PSS
> - Yoko ADV08
> - Bridgestone RE-11


Absolutely run away from the T1 Sports. That's what the US cars are fitted with and they are really quite rubbish. My wife has AD08s on her mk1 (H&R coilovers, poly bushings everywhere, Stoptechs) and really likes them. Have friends with RE11s that are very happy as well. I'm trying to avoid crack addiction (treadwear 120) tires on this car so I'm going to try to stay away from the RE11s when it's time for me to upgrade


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thx John ref Toyo T1 Sport.

I have put two more PS2s on the rears. Am getting rears wearing quicker than fronts post all the suspension work and I suspect coupled with the Haldex Race only controller...mine is definitely a RWD biased car if the rear tyre wear rate is anything to go by...!.

I reckon am shedding tyres at a rate of 15k miles on fronts and 12k miles on rears - these offcourse include time on track.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

996cab said:


> Vid uploaded from my latest trackday a week ago in v2 - http://youtu.be/lZHbMOeVoRY - apologise for the background noise.


 Nice and smooth! Has anyone else on here tried some of these suspension mods? I'm less of an expert on track (haven't tried mine yet but have tracked other cars) and would like to get an idea of other peoples' experiences are. My first change was going to be 996cab's front alignment mods, then perhaps the Haldex. Just curious! Thanks for the posts, 996cab.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Great stuff. my only changes are Neuspeed anti sway bars so far. What about the springs in the MkII TT 3.2? I'm not convinced coil overs are for me and this sounds like a good fit if needed.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

sentari said:


> Great stuff. my only changes are Neuspeed anti sway bars so far. What about the springs in the MkII TT 3.2? I'm not convinced coil overs are for me and this sounds like a good fit if needed.


erm Sentari, I have just read your build thread...bravo...! You are doing mods properly and am impresssed. 

As you can see from my work on the suspension, I 2nd your views on C/O kit...not always the better option certainly if the car is equipped with a semi-active damper such as MagneRide. A spring kit could also be a better option even for a stock non-active 'cheapo' damper and I will explain... 

Think of a spring kit as a quality speaker system. Some of the better sound speakers have a driver dedicated to play a certain frequency thus subwoofer; mids; tweeters. When a speaker is configured this way and provided it is matched to a descent adjustable crossover and powered by a descent amp the sound can be very pleasant and accurate. 

So a spring system is exactly that thus think of the damper as an amp and the spring kit as the subwoofer; mids; tweeters dedicated to acting in a range they are best suited. 

The spring kit I pulled together acts from soft; firm to very hard...and due to the arrangement this allows the damper to not work too hard thus the ride is really very nice – no, it is not a Rolls Royce – however the ride comfort is surprising to those who see the car and how low it sits then when being driven around are surprised how supple the ride is... 

On track the car is just perfect with a suspension that firms up in corners with no roll...


----------

